# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  دسترسي به يك كنترل در فرم پدر از فرم فرزند

## rezamahdizadeh

در يك MDI Application مي خواهم مثلا در رويداد OnClick يك Button در يك فرم فرزند Caption يك Label در فرم پدر تغيير كند.

----------


## reza26am

> در يك MDI Application مي خواهم مثلا در رويداد OnClick يك Button در يك فرم فرزند Caption يك Label در فرم پدر تغيير كند.


 فرض کنیم در پروژه شما فرم اصلی با نام MainForm و فرم فرزند با نام ChildForm ذخیره شده باشد.
برای دسترسی از ChildForm به MainForm کافی است در بخش یونیت ChildForm  عبارت uses MainForm را اضافه کنید

حال می توانید از فرم فرزند به کامپوننت ها و مشخصه های فرم اصلی دسترسی داشته باشید مثلا" 
                         MainForm.Color:=clRed
    و یا 
            MainForm.Button1.Visible:=False

----------

